# Quantum of Solace and worst song ever!!!!



## StrangeCat (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got back from Quantum of Solace and had the pleasure of hearing what I think is probably the worst song I have heard in a film! no maybe it's right up there with that song in Toy Story 2. 

Trust me get ready to hold on to you seat as you sit through the opening song to the new James Bond movie, it is beyond bad! 

If they need to sex it up then they should have done House with more Jazz and sax to the vocals. The choice of harmony, arrangement production was so bad! Who knows what they were thinking. Was that RnB(or the worst RnB i Have ever heard?)
Who the hell wrote the harmony to that? I could barely make out any sort of jazz harmony let alone any emotion, ahh man it sucked LOL!

Who cares that it is was super squashed and over limited like most super squashed over limited music. That dumb song that opens Quantum of Solace has motifs that are used in the film as themes! total let down! 
oh well I am just warning people.
Great film over all though!


----------



## bryla (Nov 15, 2008)

Indeed-eeo! Man that sucked! Film great - song bad!. I didn't notice those motifs in the film as bad themes though, I think they worked well.


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this it?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=suXkdsftsVU


----------



## Niah (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think it's bad in fact there's some cool moments in that track.

The last bond songs after goldeneye have been a disaster in my opnion.

They seem like futile attempts of injecting elements of trendy popular music with the bond universe.

This track however is not too bad in that regard it has alot of flavour of today's music without stiring too much from the bond franchise, it's far from being perfect but considering the last bond songs it's a direction in the right way.

then again i'm not much of a bond fan so what do I know.


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought there were some good songs post Golden Eye. I wasnt a great fan of Casino Royals song, but at least it sounded bond-y. Hell even the Madonna song sounded Bond-y...and I kind liked it... gotta say i was skeptical after reading the OP, I figured it couldnt be that bad, but its pretty dreadfull. They could have tried to put some bond-y moments in there but I didnt hear anything.


----------



## Hal (Nov 15, 2008)

i was making fun in the theater with a friend of mine and i was telling him,start couning..there is action almost each 5 min,the movie was very intertaining,but their is no good story or script somthing that make it a bad movie,the music was good but not as some exagerated and said it should win and OSCAR ! hope they didne mean the oprning song by that.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 15, 2008)

The Madonna "Die Another Day" song was worse. I think Elton John publicly came out and said it was a disgrace to the Bond franchise. Which is his right as an Englishman. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAPh72JQ6qU


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 15, 2008)

Anything coming from Madonna has to be the worst stuff ever made.
Can you tell I can't stand her? :evil: 

Twenty five years ago, I just told myself that time would take care of Madonna.
With old age and the difficulty she'd have to pull it off using the only thing she's got (her butt) she'd finally be out of the picture.
It's getting close...

...but unfortunately, I had to age too in order to get to that day :mrgreen:


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only problem I had with Casino Royal was the second melody before the transition to the Chorus. When that melody came in I was just like What? what is this? Thank God it was short and the chorus was great! 

Best Bond song has to be For Your Eyes Only(great movie too) 

No Quantum of Solace takes the cake as the worst song I have ever heard in my life. I can't even believe the singers had no say in it at all. That the producer mixed it that way and well yea Worst!

Your right a lot of the motifs in the film worked by there was so much action I couldn't even follow half of them. I still liked the movie. None of the music was as good as the Love theme in Casino Royal though.

When the Quantum of Solace song was playing I was actually holding on to my seat waiting for the horror to end! WHAHAHA seriously!


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 15, 2008)

StrangeCat @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> I just got back from Quantum of Solace and had the pleasure of hearing what I think is probably the worst song I have heard in a film! no maybe it's right up there with that song in Toy Story 2.
> 
> Trust me get ready to hold on to you seat as you sit through the opening song to the new James Bond movie, it is beyond bad!
> 
> ...



to each his own- I liked this piece (if it's the one at youtube) Great drums sound and an overall raw vibe. Loved the guitar thing at 3 minutes.

I didnt get the Alicia Keys pair up w/Jack. It's more Jack White than AK-she dont fit!

MAybe Amy Winehouse would have made sense.

Patrick-haha -yeah- good news bad news(Madonna) and I hate to remind you- there is a possibility of an afterlife.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 15, 2008)

Time recently gave their list of best and worst Bond songs. 

http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1858706,00.html (http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0 ... 06,00.html)

They missed my worst (Madonna's) and favorite (License to Kill, Gladys Knight, epic production.)


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 15, 2008)

Another Way to Die," Jack White and Alicia Keys
One problem is that White and Keys have no audible chemistry. Another is that their song has no chorus. But mostly it's that lo-fi guitar fuzz suits Bond about as well as a rented tux. (Read Richard Corliss's Quantum of Solace review.) 

Whaha Bingo. Oh I could go on and on with some many things wrong with that song!
But what really is sad is it just doesn't feel like Bond and doesn't fit with the movie at all! Lacks emotion after that climatic scene with the ropes.


----------



## bryla (Nov 15, 2008)

I disagree with everyone.... You Know My Name is THE BEST bond song ever!


----------



## midphase (Nov 15, 2008)

"One problem is that White and Keys have no audible chemistry"

Maybe they should have tried to use some of the black keys too!


Hahahaha....I'll be here all week folks....don't forget to tip your waitress!


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 15, 2008)

"You Know My Name," Chris Cornell
You know my name? Most people can't even name the movie. This dull-as-dust rock tune from Casino Royale barely registered. 

It had a fantastic Chorus that was arranged beautifully through the show, I don't think it was horrible. Just the second melody was totally flat with out any kind of harmony relating to the first melody and thank god for the sus chord before the chorus.
It's not a bad song. I don't know about the best. I trying to remember Moonrakers song...hmm wasn't that:

"Nobody Does It Better," Carly Simon
Carole Bayer Sager's words are legitimately sexy, while the music by Marvin Hamlisch uses every cliché in the composer's arsenal to build to a syrupy but irresistible coda. 

Yes I think it was the Song for Moonraker!

The whole point of the crappy song for Quantum of Solace is...It's not just a bad song it's a song that doesn't even fit into the Bond at all , nothing, not happening, it's a strange obstruction in the Bond Universe.


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 15, 2008)

[quote:41f6b422ed="midphase @ Sat Nov 15, 2008 3:18 pm"]"One problem is that Whiò m   ‹d4 m   ‹d5 m   ‹d6 m   ‹d7 m   ‹d8 m   ‹d9 m   ‹d: m   ‹d; m   ‹d< m   ‹d= m   ‹d> m   ‹d? m   ‹[email protected] n   ‹dA n   ‹dB n   ‹dC n   ‹dD n   ‹dE n   ‹dF o   ‹dG o   ‹dH o   ‹dI o   ‹dJ o   ‹dK o   ‹dL o   ‹


----------



## david robinson (Nov 15, 2008)

hi,
the songs not all that bad.
just a reflection of these times.
the youtube clip?
the girls butt has my vote, and the guys hair.........
DR9.


----------



## re-peat (Nov 16, 2008)

There hasn't been a truly great Bond song since 'Live and Let Die', in my opinion. The drop in level is remarkable.


----------



## lux (Nov 16, 2008)

A view to a kill wasnt that bad. Duran Duran are always been heavy underrated imho.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 16, 2008)

Aargh. The beauty and the beast. 
White stripes are like the worst band of recent times. How did he get to feature in the Bond song? *shakes head*.

Having said that the song does have Bond elements - the brass, the guitar riff etc. The first 45 seconds are indeed very Bond-ish, and Alecia Keys is one heck of a singer - perfect as a new school Bond vocalist. If you are looking for an 2000's version of Gladys Knight/Tina Turner/ Shirley Bassey, I think very few fits the bill better than her.

After 3 or 4 listens this song grows on me. I think it's pretty good as a Bond song - if Jack white didn't sing :mrgreen:. I mean, you can't expect another "Goldfinger", "Goldeneye" or "Live and let die" in 2008.

The guitar riff/vocal response thing just before the 3 min. mark is cringe worthy though.

But again, it's just a flipping Bond song, who cares if it's good or not.


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 16, 2008)

look if you like this song you should be composing top 40 music, join taxi.com, go to a road rally. 
it just is like Crazy when it pops up in the Bond Movie. Can't wait for the dvd and fast forward controls!
I feel proud that I could compose a better song^__^ life is good.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder why noone of you (or the Time) mentioned "The world is not enough" by Garbage. I think that was really a great one.
... also I liked the Casino Royale tune.

Btw, an article (like that on CNN time) who doesn't even mention "Licence to kill", the Duran Duran one and Tina Turner's "Golden Eye" ... I can't take that too serious.
Also "Living Daylights" by A-Ha was kinda cool (don't kill me) ...


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 16, 2008)

Duran Duran was cool! A song that was better then the movie.
Yea there are many I can't remember myself. For some reason I remember For your Eyes only and Moonraker LOL! no idea why.

So what the next James bond song is going to be Hip Hop and rap LOL! 

If they want to do something cool they should do big band instruments on top of a remix. By the way there site had a compose theme song to bond looking at the imagery they displayed.

My sisters friend a top DJ from london did remixes for A few Bond songs and themes. Can't remember the cd it was for the composer of the bond movies staring Pierce Brosnon.
who knows what they will do....in the future!!


----------



## cc64 (Nov 16, 2008)

To me "Diamonds are Forever" sung by Shirley Bassey and written by John Barry is the quintessential Bond Theme.

Heard it at the movies in 1971 when the movie came out. When the movie's opening titles started, i was too young to care for the nude women with guns bouncing on trampolines :wink: but i felt something that i had never felt from hearing this awesome music, wich is no stranger to me ending up writing music.

Best,

CC


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 16, 2008)

Waywyn @ Sun Nov 16 said:


> I wonder why noone of you (or the Time) mentioned "The world is not enough" by Garbage. I think that was really a great one.
> ... also I liked the Casino Royale tune.
> 
> Btw, an article (like that on CNN time) who doesn't even mention "Licence to kill", the Duran Duran one and Tina Turner's "Golden Eye" ... I can't take that too serious.
> Also "Living Daylights" by A-Ha was kinda cool (don't kill me) ...



i was reading through this thread, wondering why none mentioned the world is not enough. Its one of my faves. It catches alot of that old bond vibe, with garbage mixed in (which felt like they could always do the bond thing if they wanted). I only feel that the song sounds flat on a recording level (my problem with alot of garbage's work since the first record). Too "perfect".

I hated Madonna's

I'm a HUUUUUUUGE Chris Cornell fan, but I think you know my name is kind of weak, mostly because the structure and arrangement is off to my ears. I still like it enough, but its not my fave

always loved view to a kill, but thats cuz I'm a Duran and Depeche nerd.

I always want to hear what a band like MUSE would do with a bond tune.

oh and this new tune, totally forgettable. I listened to it through and cant remember one melody from it now.

but I agree, that its jsut a sign of the times. Bond licks have been more and more overtly "trying" with the music over the years. They've always tried to get popular artists to do the song, or sing on it, but every so often they try and just "toss an idea in the water, and see what it does"

Duran Duran was probably one of those choices, but it worked (even tho the song is a bit disjointed sounded, and probably had a alot of haters when it came around)

Madonna was one of those choices, that just suckified it all to me. I hated that part of her career the most. the "ooooh protoools, and auto tune, lets just chop the fuck up out of my vox and see what we come up with). The epitomy of dissecting stuff until there is no emotion. A stark contrast to someone who used to be able to to that shit in his sleep, but still feel raw. Trent Reznor

now that itd be interesting. NIN doing a bond tune.


----------



## david robinson (Nov 16, 2008)

lux @ Sun Nov 16 said:


> A view to a kill wasnt that bad. Duran Duran are always been heavy underrated imho.



indeed.
have sampled the kick and snare in the intro, and use them shamelessly.
DR9.


----------



## Ed (Nov 17, 2008)

synthetic @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> The Madonna "Die Another Day" song was worse. I think Elton John publicly came out and said it was a disgrace to the Bond franchise. Which is his right as an Englishman.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAPh72JQ6qU



It wasbnt great but better than this song I believe!


----------



## nikolas (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm an idiot for liking it, but I know it'll last for a few days only! Such songs don't last too long! 

And I love duran duran, as well as garbage (at least the first 2 albums :D)


----------



## Ed (Nov 22, 2008)

I hate the duran duran song, but the video they did for the song is SO funny it almost makes up for it. :D


----------



## poseur (Nov 22, 2008)

i kinda liked the song,
except for the fact that i can't remember much of it.

i kinda liked the movie,
except for the fact that i can't remember much of it.

i kinda can't remember any of the score,
except for thinking that it did serve the action-only function.

d


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 22, 2008)

midphase @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> "One problem is that White and Keys have no audible chemistry"
> 
> Maybe they should have tried to use some of the black keys too!
> 
> ...



I know you posted this sometime ago but I just got it. Good one.

how's the veal?


----------



## mixolydian (Nov 23, 2008)

Waywyn @ Sun Nov 16 said:


> I wonder why noone of you (or the Time) mentioned "The world is not enough" by Garbage. I think that was really a great one.
> ... also I liked the Casino Royale tune.
> 
> Btw, an article (like that on CNN time) who doesn't even mention "Licence to kill", the Duran Duran one and Tina Turner's "Golden Eye" ... I can't take that too serious.
> Also "Living Daylights" by A-Ha was kinda cool (don't kill me) ...


2nd this. To me the Garbage song is typical Bond. Cornell's is great, it's not as much a Bond song as it could be but I like the track pretty much (the version with slightly more orchestral elements works better for me). Quantum of Solace don't work for me.


----------

